#  Chat Ecke >   Umfrage: Körperkult und Schönheitswahn! >

## Kaeks

Heiho liebe Leute! 
In meiner Berufsschule haben wir so nette Deutsch- und Politikkurse die man Pflichtbewusst wählen musste.  
Und nu haben ein paar Klassenkameraden und ich eine nette, online basierte Umfrage zum Thema "Körperkult und Schönheitswahn" erstellt (Politikkurs).  :b_shake:  
Natürlich werde ich, evtl. im März, die Ergebnisse hier veröffentlichen, wenn jemand das möchte. 
Wäre suuuuper lieb von euch wenn ihr mitmachen würdet! Hier gehts zu dem 3 min. Fragebogen:  http://www.bbs-h.de/befragungen/graf...are/r56koe.htm 
Liebe Grüße und viel Spaß,
Kaeks 
PS: Und nur nette Sachen im Feld "Wie hat euch der Fragebogen gefallen" schreiben... immerhin krieg ich eine Note dafür!  :k_tongue_1:

----------


## Filliz

Hallo Kaeks 
Also ich habe gerade Deinen Fragebogen gemacht.
Bei Frage 11, 12 und 13 läßt man keine Verneinung zu. Ich habe bei 11, Frage zum Tatoo NEIN angeklickt, es wurde dann bei 12 die Anzahl verlangt und bei 13 das Alter, wann ich es mir habe stechen lassen. Aber beim Abschicken wollte man da unbedingt einen Eintrag? :loser_3_cut: 
Bei Frage 17 sollten Mehrfachantworten möglich sein, ging aber nicht. 
Dies soll keine Kritik sein, nur eine Info, 
LG
Tanja

----------


## Stine

:Grin: Hey, erledigt! 
Habe mir mit 6 Jahren ein Tattoo stechen lassen...  :Grin:  Leider war keine Angabe oder die Angabe 0 nicht möglich - dort muss mindestens eine 6 stehen.

----------


## Sylvia

:s_thumbup:  Hallo habe ebend den Bogen gemacht und abgeschickt.Und was passiert nun ?
Lg. Sylvi

----------


## Kaeks

heiho! 
Ach mist verdammte... geht tatsächlich nicht wenn man "Nein" anklickt :Huh?:  und das mit der Jahreszahl ist auch komisch! hmm... Eigentlich müsste alles vernünftig funktionieren. Na gut... ändern können wir das Leider erst wieder im Berufsschulblock im Januar. 
Grml... damit ist die ganze Umfrage für den Popo! Nachdenken sollte man können -.- 
Aber danke für die Info! und Kritik ist hier natürlich auch gewünscht =P 
Liebe Grüße,
Kaeks

----------


## spokes

Fragen 12, 13 und 17 sind sehr blöd  :Sad:  
Weil: 12 und 13 erfordern eine Eingabe
17: keine Mehrfachnennung möglich.

----------


## Kaeks

Heiho allesamt! 
Nun alles nochmal überarbeitet und sich super toll mit der blöden Technik von GrafStat auseinander gesetzt  :Zwinker:  
Der neue Fragebogen ist fertig und ich bitte Euch nochmals daran teilzunehmen!
Das einzige was ein wenig nervig ist, dass man bei Fragen, wo man eine Zahl eingeben soll, auch eine Zahl stehen muss^^ 
Viel Spaß und nochmals Vielen Dank!
Kaeks  http://www.bbs-h.de/befragungen/graf...are/r56koe.htm 
PS: Ergebnisse werde ich dann zunächst im März und eventuell dann nochmals im Mai veröffentlichen^^

----------


## das_bienchen

hab auch mit gemacht  :Cheesy:

----------


## Christiane

Hab auch mitgemacht, jetzt hat`s geklappt    :d_smily_tooth:

----------


## Justitia

Bin jetzt auch unter den Teilnehmern.  :a_plain111:

----------

